

Visa question - grillmaster

what kind of visa i should get? if i get the interview? there will be trouble with my application since i've got a moslem name. any advice?
======
sinamdar
You need to provide more specifics. Visa for which country? Interview for
what? Advice on what?

The only reason I have not flagged this submission is because your account is
66 days old.

